# Immigration Canada: "decision made"



## anonFOX (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm a spousal/family class applicant and it has been ~9 months since I got a letter from them telling me my app. was in process. Tonight I logged into the government website for the 1st time in a while and it said "decision made" in both columns*!!!* So while I don't know exactly when my status changed but it has been within the past month or so.

I know that there is nothing to know until a letter shows up in the mail but maybe somebody here can tell me how long it usually takes for this letter and what happens next (interview?- what happens at the interview? PR card? etc...)


----------

